

Inequality in America: infographics - mcantelon
http://motherjones.com/politics/2011/02/income-inequality-in-america-chart-graph

======
jimbobimbo
And here - [http://www.american.com/archive/2007/november-december-
magaz...](http://www.american.com/archive/2007/november-december-magazine-
contents/guess-who-really-pays-the-taxes) \- is a breakdown on each income
group's share in taxes paid. The data is from 2004, but even now the ratio is
pretty much the same. (Un-?)surprisingly, the original infographics failed to
picture this.

